# Starting Fire



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I got one of these at the gun show this weekend and I truly think it might be the best thing going, its called a "Kodiak Fire starter". Basically its a magnesium alloy bar with a flint built into it. The salesman compared it with matches, cigarette lighter and other magnesium fire starters. After the presentation I had to have one. I watched him light stuff that the lighter had a hard time lighting and he even set fire to a small pile of shavings that were soaked with water. I am a strong believer in the whole "fire equals life" thing so if you think ya might be interested go to the web sight or check out on YouTube.


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

If I recall correctly they are in Ohio, are at least the vp is....did you get the one with the lifetime warranty or the one with the wood handle?


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Lifetime per the salesman for what its worth, but I was impressed so I just had to share


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

You can get these at Wal Mart as well, and maybe a bit cheaper. I'm not sure how their magnesium bar can be better than other magnesium bars??? All the different brands I've tried have worked well.

How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## drissel (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually these bars are the best I've seen, and are worth the $25 that they were charging when I saw them, and with a lifetime warranty you can go wrong...seems pricey at first but they are amazing.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> You can get these at Wal Mart as well, and maybe a bit cheaper. I'm not sure how their magnesium bar can be better than other magnesium bars??? All the different brands I've tried have worked well.
> 
> How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


the difference that I have experienced is in the "flint" side of the bars, the cheaper ones don't make a very good spark and wear fast.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I Can't get either of mine to work, I carry flares.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> You can get these at Wal Mart as well, and maybe a bit cheaper. I'm not sure how their magnesium bar can be better than other magnesium bars??? All the different brands I've tried have worked well.
> 
> How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


I couldn't get mine from walmart to work at all. I was going to practice building a fire at sundown. After 30 mins of b s ing with the bar I finally just used the striker side with my tinder. It took a good 15 mins but I got it done. I wont buy survival essential from walmart...that's a promise


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

How are you getting the magnesium shavings off the bar? I always use a file on my multi-tool. I put the small pile of shavings on the tinder. You have to strike the flint with sufficent force to create a large amount of sparks. I've never had a problem, and I always use the cheap magnesium bars. Pay $25 if you want to, but I'll stick to the cheap ones. They work for me.

It's like anything else, it's better to practice when it's not vital, than struggle in an emergency. Some people have trouble starting a camp fire with matches, or a lighter.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

truecarnage said:


> I got one of these at the gun show this weekend and I truly think it might be the best thing going, its called a "Kodiak Fire starter". Basically its a magnesium alloy bar with a flint built into it. The salesman compared it with matches, cigarette lighter and other magnesium fire starters. After the presentation I had to have one. I watched him light stuff that the lighter had a hard time lighting and he even set fire to a small pile of shavings that were soaked with water. I am a strong believer in the whole "fire equals life" thing so if you think ya might be interested go to the web sight or check out on YouTube.


Link to it online some where?


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I also use the cheap ones from wally world. I usually use my knife to cut the shavings, the part of the blade where the edge ends, closest to the handle. I then use the back of the blades to make the sparks. Works just fine. A knife blade has to have a high carbon content to make good spark. Most stainless steel doesn't spark. 

I find the little piece of what looks like a hacksaw blade is usually crap. I toss them.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> You can get these at Wal Mart as well, and maybe a bit cheaper. I'm not sure how their magnesium bar can be better than other magnesium bars??? All the different brands I've tried have worked well.
> 
> How much did you pay, if you don't mind me asking?


$25.00 ya I know that is a hell of a lot for a magnesium fire starter but again after his presentation I thought it was worth it


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> Link to it online some where?


Kodiak fire starters.com 
Also on YouTube search Kodiak firestarter


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I carry matches,lighters.mag.glass,magnesium striker and the materials to make a bow saw.I believe in being prepared


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Zanazaz said:


> How are you getting the magnesium shavings off the bar? I always use a file on my multi-tool. I put the small pile of shavings on the tinder. You have to strike the flint with sufficent force to create a large amount of sparks. I've never had a problem, and I always use the cheap magnesium bars. Pay $25 if you want to, but I'll stick to the cheap ones. They work for me.
> 
> It's like anything else, it's better to practice when it's not vital, than struggle in an emergency. Some people have trouble starting a camp fire with matches, or a lighter.


Im not being an ass but if it takes me more than 30mins to start a prepped fire with store bought equipment that is a survival risk im not willing to take. It took me another 15mins of throwing sparks into an old squirrels nest for starter to start the fire.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> $25.00 ya I know that is a hell of a lot for a magnesium fire starter but again after his presentation I thought it was worth it


Have you tried it out yet? I've bought things at conventions and trade shows, after watching demonstrations, and thought wow, that's cool, I'm oging to buy one. I get it home, and it doesn't work as well. The demo model was made better. The one they sell isn't quite as good, and in most cases was a piece of junk. :hmmm:

I'm not saying this is the case with the firestarter you bought, but I was wondering if it worked as well as the one you saw demonstrated?


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Zanazaz said:


> Have you tried it out yet? I've bought things at conventions and trade shows, after watching demonstrations, and thought wow, that's cool, I'm oging to buy one. I get it home, and it doesn't work as well. The demo model was made better. The one they sell isn't quite as good, and in most cases was a piece of junk. :hmmm:
> 
> I'm not saying this is the case with the firestarter you bought, but I was wondering if it worked as well as the one you saw demonstrated?


No, sorry I got home and put it in my B.O.B. It's like my water filter, sleeping bag etc. I've got stuff in there that I've never tested just purchased and put away for that proverbial rainy day.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I see Harbor Freight has them for $1.99 right now. 
http://www.harborfreight.com/magnesium-fire-starter-66560.html
Buy at your own risk.
I like butane lighters or matches. I have lots.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

My wife just bought one of these when she was on vacation. 
http://www.amazon.com/Light-my-Fire-Swedish-Firesteel/dp/B0013L8D9K
I was amazed how many sparks it thru when I scraped it with the attached piece of steel. Looked cool. But I'm still using lighters or matches.


----------



## survivalken (Nov 3, 2012)

Fire starting is one of the most important tools in survival and nothing beats training. A good Primitive Survival course is paramount try SIGMA III http://www.SurvivalSchool.US


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

hiwall said:


> My wife just bought one of these when she was on vacation.
> http://www.amazon.com/Light-my-Fire-Swedish-Firesteel/dp/B0013L8D9K
> I was amazed how many sparks it thru when I scraped it with the attached piece of steel. Looked cool. But I'm still using lighters or matches.


I carry several of these in various places in my gear. They throw a great shower of sparks and work in the rain, however I try to pair these with tinder of some kind. I use cotton balls soaked in petroleum jelly and stuff them in an old medication bottle. Of course I have bic lighters and waterproof matches as backups, but the Swedish firesteel has quickly become my go-to for starting fires.


----------

